# Newbie In Tennessee



## toptnhunter (Apr 12, 2019)

Wife and I bought a 2008 30' RKS 5th wheel about a year ago. One owner garage kept. Everything worked.

I joined to access all the info of the long term owners.

We have only a single problem now. The water heater gas valve seems to have a mechanical issue. Both coils on the valve ohm at 30 ohms and there is an audible click to start and the DSI initiates a start sequence. There is gas as indicated by soapy water bubble test. The furnace, and stove and fridge all work. I will accept any suggestions. I may remove the valve and locate someone who can bench test it for flow.

I will begin a topic in a more correct forum for the new roof I am going to install.

Either way it is good to have a group of Outbackers to check in with....

Steve


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------

